# Restless Leg Syndrome



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Sorry to go off topic (again!), but I have sometimes read about this "Restless Legs Syndrome" or RLS in my research into Fibro and other things.This came to me from the National Enquirer (American Tabloid), the "Arnold's Mistress" issue (now on newstands).RLS is a neurologic disorder with similarities to Parkinson's disease. A medication for Parkinsons called Mirapex has been found to quiet the "creepy, crawly" sensations that keep many people awake at night.Article claims that 80% to 85% of patients will benefit.Dr. Mark Buchfuhrer, of Downey California is credited in the article as an "RLS" expert.Remember, I am not a doctor or med student, just sharing info with the readership. Discuss treatment options with your doctor.Further reading, National Enquire (now on sale)RLS web site.... http://www.rls.org


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey Nik,I will check that out--i have rls. had sense i was a kid--just never had a name for it till now.I take klonapin for it--works well so far.Debbie


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Nick, restless legs isn't off topic as many Fibro and CFS people suffer from it. It sometimes passes with time. Taking a B vitamin complex can also help. susan


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Nick. While we are off subject! Interesting you pick on this subject when I was also researching connections with Parkinsons, RLS (another symptom which can accompany CFS) and one of symptoms which can also accompany Parkinsons, and a peculiar symptom which I also have as a part of? my CFS. An excessive accumulation of an oily substance, 'sebum', on the forehead and sides of the nose. Do you, or any other sufferers, experience this oily forehead and nose thing? Quote from an article on Parkinsons: "Androgen metabolism plays an important role in the control of both sebum excretion rate (SER) and keratinization patterns in the pilosebaceous unit." Cheers, Tony


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Tony,the quote you gave refers to everybody as that's what androgens do universally. My androgens are a bit f____d anyway so that's what gives me a bit of acne. I don't have it only localised though like you described. Why there is a phenomenon that it only affects nose and forehead I do not know.


----------

